# Is my GPA too low for Film School?



## AK006 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have an extremely low GPA i.e 1.7 from my undergraduate. But I have extensive 6 years of work experience, working in front of the camera as well as behind the camera for leading brands such as Coke, Honda, Suzuki, etc.

I want to know if I work hard on my GRE, and write an amazing SOP. Do I stand any chance for any top film schools such as USC, LMU, Chapman, CalArts, etc?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2020)

If you sort by accepted applications and GPA in our tracker someone got accepted with a 1.37 GPA:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Check out this article too:














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School






So I'd say it's not impossible but you're really going to have to hit your personal statement and application OUT OF THE PARK. It's definitely a hurdle to overcome.


----------



## AK006 (Dec 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> If you sort by accepted applications and GPA in our tracker someone got accepted with a 1.37 GPA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your view on school such as NYFA ? 
I believe they don't consider GPA as a factor in selection process, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2020)

AK006 said:


> What's your view on school such as NYFA ?
> I believe they don't consider GPA as a factor in selection process, if I am not mistaken.


I've heard mixed reviews but those were from a long time ago.


----------



## AK006 (Dec 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> If you sort by accepted applications and GPA in our tracker someone got accepted with a 1.37 GPA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last time i.e July 2020. I emailed all the following universities individually to clear my doubt regarding GPA requirements, these are the responses I got - 


USC - 

No GRE
The higher the GPA, the better the chances
AFI -

No GPA but nevertheless we require transcripts, not to see your GPA but to see if you are responsible and hardworking
No GRE
UCLA -

Minimum 3.0 GPA, if less then have to take GRE
CalArts - 

No GPA
No GRE
Chapman - 

No GPA
No GRE
Emerson -

No GPA
No GRE
LMU -

Most applicants have 3.0 above GPA
If GPA less then 3.0, then have to take GRE
Columbia - 

No GPA
No GRE


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 4, 2020)

AK006 said:


> I have an extremely low GPA i.e 1.7 from my undergraduate. But I have extensive 6 years of work experience, working in front of the camera as well as behind the camera for leading brands such as Coke, Honda, Suzuki, etc.
> 
> I want to know if I work hard on my GRE, and write an amazing SOP. Do I stand any chance for any top film schools such as USC, LMU, Chapman, CalArts, etc?


A 1.7 GPA is low. Is there any way to take additional classes and bring it up to at least a 2.5? Perhaps do a post-bac, which I know is common for people entering the health field. Then again, that's an additional 2 years. But it looks like you have some legit hands-on experience so that could certainly help. And if you have a stellar SOP and incredible references that could work in your favor. Are you going for cinematography? If so, check out AFI.


----------



## AK006 (Dec 4, 2020)

Abbey Normal said:


> A 1.7 GPA is low. Is there any way to take additional classes and bring it up to at least a 2.5? Perhaps do a post-bac, which I know is common for people entering the health field. Then again, that's an additional 2 years. But it looks like you have some legit hands-on experience so that could certainly help. And if you have a stellar SOP and incredible references that could work in your favor. Are you going for cinematography? If so, check out AFI.


I want to go for editing.


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 4, 2021)

1.7 is too low for any school. I'm not gonna lie and sugar coat it, but for all intents and purposes, that's a failing grade. 

Not to say its impossible, but I think you should consider some sort of school-type work to account for that. The schools will want to see that you have a history of performance in an academic environment. I suggest getting a certificate or something to show that you can successfully complete coursework.

Even a good SOP or resume won't demonstrate your ability to commit and succeed in an academic environment, you'll have to demonstrate that somehow. 

Don't NOT apply because of your GPA--if you want it, pursue it; but I would definitely find a way to directly address that shortcoming.


----------

